# [DUDA] Remplazando BC237



## caeg (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola , éste es mi primer comentario en éste Foro aunque siempre lo veo, el otro dia buscando un programador de pics me hallé éste : http://www.fullcustom.es/ele_jdmprog.html , pero al ir al comprar los materiales no vendían el transistor BC237 y compré por error unos bc327, no se si éstos me puedan servir ,  creo que no comparando las hojas de datos , ¿ Que me recomiendan para reemplazar el transistor?
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2008)

En la funcion que cumplen en ese circuito cualquier transistor (lease BC548) te sirve mientras sea NPN, y el BC327 es PNP ! !


----------



## caeg (Feb 5, 2008)

Gracias por el consejo lo voy a remplazar y digo que tal
Un sl2


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 9, 2008)

amigos les recomiendo que se consigan  el programa  VTR-disk,  les permite  ver  los equivalentes  de cualquier tipo  de  transistores, es un programa   aleman, pero esta en español  tambien , saludos!


----------



## cooperharris (Feb 9, 2008)

los  reemplasos  para  los bc237 son :  bc167,bc182,bc547, saludos, espero que  te  sirvan, cualquier cosa  avisas


----------

